
Great hand-drawn map of social network world - mattjaynes
http://xkcd.com/c256.html
======
Goladus
I don't think Second Life is anywhere near as big as Warcraft, and perhaps not
even as big as some other mmogs. It just got tons of press and positive
exposure. The game seemed to be unusually interesting to journalists,
politicians, and other high-profile people.

The most recent estimates I've found put regular users somewhere around
310,000, which does mean it's growing pretty fast but it's also not even in
the same league as WoW which had 8.5 million during the same timeframe. In
other words to compare the 6 million figure given by Second Life, it might
make more sense to compare box sales.

[http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199203108&subSection;=All+Stories](http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199203108&subSection=All+Stories)

<http://mmorpgchart.com/>

------
jkush
Didn't anyone notice the significance of country shape and social network?
Take a look.

Facebook is clearly Italy. Myspace vaguely China. WoW and Second Life
definetely Australia, New Zealand. The Icy North is a very widened North
America, (AOL Texas), (Yahoo Games, Florida) Digg is DEFINITELY a dog with
Fark as its head.

~~~
ecuzzillo
The Icy North is undisputably Russia. It even has the Kamchatka peninsula.

~~~
jaggederest
The whole map looks like an oddly distorted eastern hemisphere:

The 'Myspace Bands' occupy approximately the position of Korea, and Hainan is
represented by 'interactive myspace memes' (I think that's what it says)

the 'angsty blog sites' occupy Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Laos,

various of the archipelagos look like federated micronesia, the Philippines,
and Indonesia,

Japan is in there somewhere skewed and split (secondlife/wow +
broadcaster/flickr/last)

Compare: <http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/as.htm>

